# Simon and Patrick or Fender Acoustic Guitar



## ibodybuild

I just bought a Simon and Patrick woodland cedar acoustic guitar. It was either between that or a Fender Acoustic guitar. I am a beginner. I have been playing with my Simon and Patrick guitar for a few days now and have been thinking that I liked the Fender acoustic at the store better. 

What would you guys say go with?


----------



## NB_Terry

S&P make great guitars. 

Get practicing! :rockon2:


----------



## Ripper

You made the right choice, S&P make really fine guitars.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Forget Fender*

I can pretty well tell you that almost all folks will tell you to go with S&P, fender make great electrics, but their acoustics leave little to be desired by acoustic players. They just don't stack up to be a decent player and your re-sale value is at the very bottom of the list of acoustics, stick with the S&P and you'll enjoy the music better, just make sure that you have it set up for you to get the most out of it.Ship


----------



## Luke98

Ultimately, as it should be, it should be whatever you feel plays best. I personally, would go for the S&P, as the whole godin family are great guitars. Fender acoustics IMO (although not just mine) tend to be sub-par.


----------



## Steadfastly

Dollar for dollar they are hard to beat for quality and playability. They are often better than guitars priced at hundreds more. Did you get a set up with the guitar?


----------



## Swee_tone

I can almost guarantee that as you progress, you will realise what great guitars S&P are.
Fender acoustics are fine, but S&P are highly regarded by guitarists over the world. Even pros love playing the wild cherry inexpensive one.
There's something very special about this company and it's instruments.
Love that thing!:smile:


----------



## lyric girl

The answer is whichever works for you. I was a beginner last year and I just kept playing until I found one that I liked. Good luck.


----------



## zontar

Yes ultimately it is about what you prefer for yourself--but I will side with all of the above who answered S&P.
I've played Fender acoustics that are okay, and even better than okay--but I've never played an S&P that wasn't better than that.


----------



## Milkman

Having never played either of the specific guitars it's hard to give an informed opinion, however I agree with most others here in that Fender acoustic guitars are not anywhere near the quality of their electrics as a rule.

I'd stick with the S & P.



And practice.


Good luck.


----------



## ibodybuild

FlipFlopFly said:


> Dollar for dollar they are hard to beat for quality and playability. They are often better than guitars priced at hundreds more. Did you get a set up with the guitar?


Thanks everyone.

What do you me by set up? I just bought a tuner + picks + soft case with it.

Here are a few pics of it. It says it's the Woodland Cedar, is that a good one from all the Simon and Patrick's?


----------



## zontar

My 12 string is an S&P Woodland Cedar--so what do you think I'd say to your question?

I love the sound from a cedar top better than a spruce top, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Stefano

Lots of great suggestions folks, thanks.


----------



## Intrepid

My Rule is always "play before you pay". Since I didn't play either of the guitars you were contemplating I can't make any specific comments about those models. I can tell you that I've played several D-28's in a row and there was a difference in each of them, no matter how subtle. Wood is wood and there will always be variations between guitars even if they are the exact same manufacturer and model. So my advice would be always play the heck out of as many guitars that you can before you shell out your hard earned money. Now, as to my general preference of Manufacturers? You cannot go wrong with products from the Godin Family of guitars. Good quality, excellent playability and incredible value for the money. So if I had to buy, sight unseen, I would pick the S&P every time. Fender makes great electrics but I've never played an accoustic that grabbed my attention. One more thing, take the guitar back to the dealer and ask for a "Set up". A proper set up makes a significant difference. Good luck and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Swee_tone

ibodybuild said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> What do you mean by set up?
> Here are a few pics of it. It says it's the Woodland Cedar, is that a good one from all the Simon and Patrick's?


yea, she's a beauty!

To achieve that perfect guitar setup, you will have to make three adjustments: the neck relief (curvature of the neck), the saddle height, and the nut slot depths. I'd imagine S&P have already done this (saddle height and nut), so I would just get a pro make sure it is properly tweaked as the temp. changes , etc. can affect it.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

I concur with the others. However, I'm curious as to why you think you may have made the wrong choice. I could be wrong, but I suspect that you did not negotiate a proper set-up with the purchase of the chosen guitar. If you did not, I strongly suggest you march on down to your music shop and ask them to set the critter up to play properly. 

A well set-up S&P will match many guitars at double the price and certainly any Fender acoustics that I've played.

I would never buy a guitar simply because it "plays well". Any half decent guitar can be made to play as well as any high-end guitar and the set-up is a very personal thing. As your skills improve, you may begin to need a change in the set-up. 

I hope this helps. Good Luck and welcome to the world of music.


----------



## Steadfastly

ibodybuild said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> What do you me by set up? I just bought a tuner + picks + soft case with it.
> 
> Here are a few pics of it. It says it's the Woodland Cedar, is that a good one from all the Simon and Patrick's?


I personally find the string height a bit high on the Godin acoustics but that is just my preference. Here is a URL that gives a full explanation. You may not need or want to do any of these things but the intonation should have been checked out by the store where you made the purchase.

http://users.powernet.co.uk/guitars/setuptut.htm


----------



## Ian John

I have S&P and a fender....problem with the fender it collects to much dust, great for blues pic'n. The simon and patric I have is spruce and I have worn the finish off the neck in two years. I went to buy a martin, Taylor or larrive at the time with enough money but kept going back to a S&P that I just tried. I set mine up after a few weeks of playing and the guitar had opened up nicely. The action from the store was a little high for my liking but once adjusted the sound came alive even more. I suggest a couple more weeks and take it in for a set up and you should not be dissapointed.

Regards Ian


----------



## Graham

I think you made the right choice at this time, but a proper set up is a must or you'll get frustrated as you go.

Find a luthier in your area, if you post where you are I'm sure someone can recommend one. The set up will allow much better action which in turn will just feel better and easier for you to play. The strings will be closer to the fretboard so your fingers don't need to overwork. Also try light strings, again easier on you. What you want to do is get fluid chord changes going, the easier it is, the better you'll feel.


----------



## dhutchings

My first guitar was a Simon & Patrick Satin series Cedar (what the Woodland series now is). It was (and is) still a great playing and great sounding guitar. 

I like them so much that when L&M had the Limited Edition all-solid wood Mahogany-Spruce on for $500, I went and picked one of those up, too.

That being said, the action on my original was very high and once I took it in for a setup, it became significantly easier to play.


----------



## Skndstry

S&P. No question. I've spent a lot of time listening to both being played by good friends of mine, and the Simon and Patrick was just a far superior sounding guitar, even though the player wasn't as good.


----------



## kenoakee

yer not going to belive this but i agree with everyone else ....but i too own a S&P...lol


----------



## Steve Adams

S&P for sure. I want one bad, but im scared of the cedar build. I really want the spruce for the bright tone. I have to start saving up bday, fathers day and xmas tokens ha ha! i want the showcase spruce and rosewood with electronics in it.

I have a tak GB7 garth brooks edition and its an awsome guitar, but the cedar is a little "dead" sounding in it...maybe new strings will help.


----------



## Jordan Chin

Simon and Patrick are very nice guitars. I have never played a Fender acoustic I would like enough to buy before.


----------



## Dieter Billinger

Chosing a guitar is as personal as chosing a wife. They're all the same yer they're all different. The Fender guitar is made in China. The S$P in Quebec. We all get caught up in the brand name game and automatically gravitate to the somewhat known and shun the underdog. There are many many fine guitars on the market both electric and acoustic which have been made by luthiers who haven't reached houshold name brand status but that shouldn't by any means detract from their desire or ability to provide a fine quality product at a reasonable price. Forget the brand name stigma. But do take your S&P back to the store. Sit down with it and the fender and compare them for yourself side by side. Then determine which guitar deserves your dollar and your loyalty. 

best regards
Dieter Billinger


----------

